# 196? Dragster 3



## big vic (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi  IM the new guy I just bought this and want to restore it   I need some dos and donts  so i dont ruin the value if any  the paint is very nice but the chrome is very rusty   i think its all original


----------



## Duck (Apr 19, 2015)

Clean it to within an inch of it's life, enjoy it, then let the next guy spend all the money on it.


----------



## Boris (Apr 19, 2015)

The chrome really doesn't look all that bad to me, and you'd probably be able to have it gleaming again in pretty short order with any number of solutions.
Here's a current thread on how one person has dealt with rust.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...clean-rust-off-and-polish-chrome-Final-answer
Often times I'll use 0000 steel wool with WD40 with good results, although some will balk at this.
Also highly recommended is "Oxalic Acid", do a search on this site for it. There is much written on the subject.


----------



## vincev (Apr 20, 2015)

Steel wool and WD40 works well.The chrome looks like it may clean up well.The paint can be brought back to life with many items that work on cars.


----------



## big vic (Apr 20, 2015)

thanks for the advice   Im gonna start small with a fender and see how it goes  the paint should shine up real good


----------



## Boris (Apr 20, 2015)

Would really like to see how this bike cleans up. Please post photos in process or when done.


----------

